# Is this drive good?



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I was looking to purchase this Seagate drive for my Philips unit,
http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4596257 
or should I stick with purchasing just the Seagate Barracuda Series drives?
also, is there a difference between PATA, ATA and Ultra ATA drives?
thanks for the help


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

That drive would be fine, except the price is not so great. I've picked up this same drive for $69.99 after rebate directly from Fry's. Their deal is still good until 2/14. Also check with all the other local competitors for similar deals. I think CompUSA has a 160GB for $39.99 with rebate at the moment. Don't worry about ATA, PATA, etc. , just don't try a SATA.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> That drive would be fine, except the price is not so great. I've picked up this same drive for $69.99 after rebate directly from Fry's. Their deal is still good until 2/14. Also check with all the other local competitors for similar deals. I think CompUSA has a 160GB for $39.99 with rebate at the moment. Don't worry about ATA, PATA, etc. , just don't try a SATA.


there is a $50 rebate for this drive, so it's $69.99 with no tax and free shipping


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> That drive would be fine, except the price is not so great. I've picked up this same drive for $69.99 after rebate directly from Fry's.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

bnm81002 said:


> is there a difference between PATA, ATA and Ultra ATA drives?


No. All of them mean parallel. Other than the seek noise that I cannot tolerate, this drive works fine.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

c3 said:


> No. All of them mean parallel. Other than the seek noise that I cannot tolerate, this drive works fine.


is this drive part of the Barracuda Series Drives, I haven't seen anything saying that it is part of the Series?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I have not seen any recent Seagate personal desktop drive that is not Barracuda. This is a 7200.8 drive.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

c3 said:


> I have not seen any recent Seagate personal desktop drive that is not Barracuda. This is a 7200.8 drive.


ok thanks, am I correct in that the 7200.7 series are more quieter than the 7200.8 series in terms of seek noise?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Based on my personal experience: Maxtor DM10 200GB=quiet, Seagate 7200.7 120GB/160GB=acceptable, 7200.7 200GB=noisy, 7200.8 300GB=noisy.

7200.9 up to 300GB should be quiet, based on the datasheet.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

c3 said:


> Based on my personal experience: Maxtor DM10 200GB=quiet, Seagate 7200.7 120GB/160GB=acceptable, 7200.7 200GB=noisy, 7200.8 300GB=noisy.
> 
> 7200.9 up to 300GB should be quiet, based on the datasheet.


makes me wonder how the 7200.8 drive will be then? as I will also use a 7200.7 200GB in my other Philips unit, guess it depends on each individual senses? thanks


----------



## DishDoctorStu (Jan 28, 2006)

An inexpensive ($99 at Frys) Maxtor Diamond Max-10 300GB 7200RPM worked for me as the new & only drive in my TIVO series-2 (TCD540080) which already supported big drives with LBA48. I purchased InstantCake for $20 to partition & format it in my Pentium-4. 
The time spent was rather long, had to move IDE cables around in my PC, had to initiate and wait for the complete clear & reset in the TIVO, had to resetup all the options, and wait for the download to be ready to record again. And all the existing recorded programs were lost. The origonal Maxtor 80GB QuietView was labeled to use only 10 Watts power input, while my new Maxtor 300GB is labeled at 21 Watts, but my TIVO still shows the same 31 degrees centigrade. Can't hear any hard drive noise on the new one either. Total cost only $120 plus a #10 TORX screwdriver. (had a #15 TORX for the car). Total time spent 3 to 4 hours, to go from 80 to 340hours. 
InstantCake backed the firmware down from 7.2.1 to 5.3; and I have no idea what features I may have lost. Assume that TIVO will upgrade it back to 7.2.1 soon since I have it connected back to the internet rather than a phone line. 
Will purchase a 2nd drive mounting kit with extra cooling fan to do our 2nd TIVO. Should save time avoiding the need to resetup everything, and also preserve my wife's sacred programs.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

DishDoctorStu said:


> An inexpensive ($99 at Frys) Maxtor Diamond Max-10 300GB 7200RPM worked for me as the new & only drive in my TIVO series-2 (TCD540080) which already supported big drives with LBA48. I purchased InstantCake for $20 to partition & format it in my Pentium-4.
> The time spent was rather long, had to move IDE cables around in my PC, had to initiate and wait for the complete clear & reset in the TIVO, had to resetup all the options, and wait for the download to be ready to record again. And all the existing recorded programs were lost. The origonal Maxtor 80GB QuietView was labeled to use only 10 Watts power input, while my new Maxtor 300GB is labeled at 21 Watts, but my TIVO still shows the same 31 degrees centigrade. Can't hear any hard drive noise on the new one either. Total cost only $120 plus a #10 TORX screwdriver. (had a #15 TORX for the car). Total time spent 3 to 4 hours, to go from 80 to 340hours.
> InstantCake backed the firmware down from 7.2.1 to 5.3; and I have no idea what features I may have lost. Assume that TIVO will upgrade it back to 7.2.1 soon since I have it connected back to the internet rather than a phone line.
> Will purchase a 2nd drive mounting kit with extra cooling fan to do our 2nd TIVO. Should save time avoiding the need to resetup everything, and also preserve my wife's sacred programs.


this had nothing to do with my thread at all?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

bnm81002 said:


> ok thanks, am I correct in that the 7200.7 series are more quieter than the 7200.8 series in terms of seek noise?


Yes, generally.

The 7200.9 are pretty quiet for seeks too, especially the smaller ones.


----------



## MtBiker (Nov 14, 2004)

c3 said:


> Based on my personal experience: Maxtor DM10 200GB=quiet, Seagate 7200.7 120GB/160GB=acceptable, 7200.7 200GB=noisy, 7200.8 300GB=noisy.
> 
> 7200.9 up to 300GB should be quiet, based on the datasheet.


I recently bought a Seagate 300 GB for $99 after rebate that I plan to use as an upgrade in my Humax DTR800 after I get some trouble issues worked out whilst Humax is still willing to fix them under warranty. How can I tell if it's a 7200.8 or .9 without opening the box. The part number is listed as 9Y7760-557. Another unidentified number listed above the serial number is ST3300631A-RK. If this is going to be such a noisy drive, I may just return it and look for one that's reported to be quieter. Thanks.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

keep checking outpost.com, they offer rebates on seagate drives very often, sometimes a sale will only last a couple of days.
i got a 250 gig seagate for $70
a 300 gig seagate for $80
and a 200 gig seagate for $60 (actually i think it was cheaper)
sometimes you can even get free shipping, outpost.com rules
(they are all 7200.8 drives, so they have some noise, but it doesn't bother me, i have other noise to contend with in the room anyways)


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

MtBiker said:


> ST3300631A-RK


That is 7200.8. 300Gb 7200.9 is ST3300622A. Seagate has changed the acoustic specs, so it may not be quiet, either. My experience with 250GB 7200.9 was not positive.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Seagate drives are good... my Humax DRT800 had a Seageate 5400rpm 80gb which wasn't terribly noisy. I could hear it, but I didn't care.

I just put a 7200.9 300GB 7200rpm drive in, and its louder. I don't think its excessively loud, but it is more noticable.


----------



## TypeSDragoon (Apr 21, 2006)

hello all 

i was wondering if this hard drive would work for me 
Maxtor 300GB L01R300 16MB Buffer Ultra ATA/133 - Retail Hard Drive Kit
Boxed Hard Drives Kits - 300GB & Above - 7200RPM:
Outpost #: 4187703

* Capacity: 300GB
* Seek Time: <9.0ms
* 7200RPM
* 16MB Buffer
* Parallel ATA (PATA) Interface
* Up to 133MB/sec Data Transfer Rate 

i have a series 2 TCD240040

thank you


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I wouldn't put a Maxtor drive in a TiVo :down:

Stick to Samsung or Seagate and you won't go far wrong


----------

